# Really good recipe!!!!



## jwright82 (Jun 29, 2010)

Cut up chicken breasts in somewhat tiny strips, about 1/2 inch to 1 inch. Marinate them in itallian dressing for at least an hour or more. Take the 1/2 inch pieces and beat them out flat( the back end of a knife works great). Place a sliced piece of Jalapeno on it and a dab of minced garlic. Wrap the ckicken around the Jalapeno/garlic, then wrap a third of a piece of bacon around it and toothpick it off.

Throw them into an 350 degree oven for 45 minutes to an hour, or until bacon looks cooked. Very tedious prep time but very worth it, enjoy!


----------

